# Just starting outWhere to begin?



## conesville (May 10, 2010)

I am new to this site and to the world of tractors and such. Just purchased a large pc. of land upstate new york and about 15 acres of the land that used to be pasture at one time a few years back and the person that purchased the land prior to me I guessed turned over the land and made rows of ruts and never planted and weeds and wild flowers and such grew in. I want to remove the ruts and grade off and get the lawn back. 
I need to purchase tractor and attachments to do this job. I need to find out procedure and what size tractor and attachments to accomplish this task. Also want to use for snow powing on property and brush and tree removal. Other areas of property are hilly that I will also use tractor on.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

You will probably need a Breaking plow, a disc, and a do-all to get the land leveled out. With 15 acres the size of the tractor is up to you and how much time you want to spend making it happen. It can be done with a 8N Ford tractor, a one bottom plow, a small 5ft disc, and a harrow. However if all you are going to do is to use this equipment once and then not need it ever again, you would be better off to hire the job done.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey! welcome to the forum! Sounds like you need to visit your local tractor dealer!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Just starting out ? Man, your gonna have fun and make memories.
I will agree with Morgans post. enjoy it all.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum. Morgans right. If your only going to use it a couple of times you should look into renting.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would personally buy the tractor new and look in to buying the impliments used if your not going to use them a whole lot that way u still have them should you decide to make a big garden out of the old pasture and u will save alot of money over new , I to am looking for my first tractor as my wife just inhareted 62 acres of which 33 is tillable and was once a dairy farm so all the building are still there and in rather good shape so I figure by the time the land is graded and a new house built and drives put in and the kids get some livestock of one type or another I will be getting lots of use from a good tractor as of now I think john deeres 3038e with a loader,back blade and a 7 food 3point disk harrow will fit my needs and at the price of the tractor fairly affordable as well


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Any one know of a good place to get used implements? Online?


----------

